# Buddy the Model ** Pic Heavy **



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures, great seeing them all together, it's like one big happy family. 

Buddy's face is soooooo expressive, he's a great model! He looks fantastic, his coat is so shiny.


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

All of your dogs are so beautiful!!

Your Buddy looks just like my Hiro (who, ironically, is an older brother to a Buddy : ). He probably is just as sweet too!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

How do you like cutting black toe nails. (can,t see the quick) Trion has sopme dark nails.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Buddy isn't actually my dog - my mom adopted him from fellow grf'er Danny. 

Original thread where the match was made: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html
Story of Buddy's homecoming: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/107468-andys-brother-buddy-new-canadian-citizen.html

He is just the BEST little guy and gets along with both of my girls and my sister's chocolate lab wonderfully!!



2Retrievers222 said:


> How do you like cutting black toe nails. (can,t see the quick) Trion has sopme dark nails.


I'm pretty sure my mom will just periodically take him to the vet for nail clippings though - so she doesn't have to worry about it


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thought maybe you cut them to show her how.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Thought maybe you cut them to show her how.


Our girls get theirs done at the vets as well... We did it once, drew blood...and never again...lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pictures*

WHAT WONDERFUL PICTURES-thanks SO MUCH for posting them!!
ALL of the dogs are beautiful!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOVED your pictures! What a great group of pups!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Great pictures! Buddy looks fantastic!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are just a great set of pictures. I love Buddy and how well he is fitting in with your crew. They are all so gorgeous.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww!! What a happy group!! Buddy is really cute. They all are cute!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pics!! They always bring smiles around here.

We're so happy for Buddy and your mom. He stole our hearts right away too, and after 9 months as a family member here he'll always have a piece of our hearts. 

I've shown the pics and videos of Buddy to many who knew Buddy and adored him as much as we all do. Lots of "awwwws" and "he hit the jackpot". We agree. We couldn't be happier for him. What a beautiful little boy.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing a portrait of your family! They look like very lucky dogs- and having fun with each other. My only- Lola-- would love to play with them - I think she is lonely for a playmate sometimes.... for a play companion..... BUT To share all her toys.... maybe not so much


----------

